# Free roam at night



## Berny (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm guessing rabbits sleep at night since they're not nocturnal. So I wanted to know if anyone has a free roaming bunny in their bedroom during the night. If so does it every bother you or does it pretty much sleep?


----------



## mariethomas (Jul 21, 2014)

Where is your buns cage located normally? If you do decide to let him free roam at night, you should make sure the room is bun safe and there's nothing he can get into. 
My bun is always active when I'm going to sleep, so sometimes I'll let him free roam. From experience, just last night, he was jumping on and off my bed, and woke me up early in the morning by jumping on my face. It's nothing I didn't expect but all buns are different. I trust mine in my bedroom, so it's okay when I don't lock him up. He eventually goes under my bed to sleep, or back in his own cage. When he's active, he makes a lot of noise playing, this may not be for everyone, so maybe you could try one night and see how it goes 

When I do let my bun out at night, I usually take precaution in raising garbage cans and valuables off the ground so he doesn't get into anything, or chew anything he's not suppose to.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jul 22, 2014)

Rabbits are diurnal. They are most awake and active in the early morning and evening hours. This might mean some disruption to your sleep if your bun is a noisy player. If you get up sometimes in the night or are groggy/absent-minded in the morning, you might risk stepping on the bunny by accident. Other than that, keep dangerous items out of reach and you should be fine!


----------



## Berny (Jul 22, 2014)

No bunny yet. Just preparing & trying to figure out where she'll be staying. A friend is moving & can no longer take care of her.


----------



## BigBunny (Jul 22, 2014)

For my rabbits own safety he is locked up at nights. I never know what he will find to chew on and what he could get up to. He would probably tear the house up and pee on everything and eat my carpets/rugs. But that's my own bunny. All rabbits are different.


----------

